# Are steady hands required?



## Winslo (Oct 12, 2008)

If you can't draw with a steady hand should you just quit? or are there ways to work on it?


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I find that trying too hard to make lines very steady results in a lot of shakiness.  I think quick long strokes of a drawing tool can often create good results, especially for a rough sketch or a drawing with a lot of movement.

That or short, light strokes so there isn't a prolonged shaky line.

I... don't know how helpful that is, heh.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 12, 2008)

if you have a hard time drawing with a precision point like pen or pencil, you could dry a broader drawing tool like a marker, compressed charcoal, or some varieties of paint. Sculpting might be an option too.


----------



## Journey (Oct 13, 2008)

Normaly I like to do things on a small scale like regualr sheet of paper but I think in your case bigger might be the way to go. Bigger tools are less likeing to shake cause of the bigger storks you have to take and your not holding them like a sergins tool and trying to be super tight (not from me personly but my sister gets shakes real bad in her hands when she trying to hard to consentrat on to the danty pen she holding) A bigger drawing space means you don't have to worry about runing out of room.  I would actully recomend Chack.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh no... my hands aren't very steady at all most of the time, and I still draw.  My technique is, as someone already pointed out, using a compilation of short lines to make a long one.  It's an illusion, really, and often looks a bit scratchier than the real thing, but I think it looks fine.
To get a long, straight line in one stroke, really all you need is a big space so you can move your arm instead of your hand to draw the line, but it's often easier just to make a large number of smaller strokes to get the same basic effect.  Or use a straight-edge.  Either way, don't let it concern you that your hands aren't steady.  Adapt it into your style somehow, would be my recommendation.


----------



## DJ Pirtu (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/silentstranger/

Any other questions?


----------



## ClosetMonster (Oct 14, 2008)

A steady hand isn't as necessary as people think.  I hear that alot!  "I can't even draw a straight line."  Well, neither can I or most other people.

There are several tricks to keep the lines steady.  Everyone above have listed some great ones.  Like everything else, it's a matter of practice.

Also, rather than trying to make your hand change to the art, let your art change to what your hand does.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 16, 2008)

fuck steady lines.

Make it loose and crazy... A drawing teacher of mine would once tap my hand and if the pencil didn't fall out, I was holding it too tight.

once you learn to be loose, then you go ahead and be tight. but only AFTER being loose.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 17, 2008)

You can improve how steady your hand is with practice. I'm in foundation year in art school and it's all about practice. @_@ They try to make you really super precise too. I've always thought I had pretty good control over my hand but I still think it's really hard. I like to be really loose and fluid with my sketches, that's just my style. That doesn't even matter actually. What matters is finish lines. 

Sketch really lightly first, it doesn't matter how sloppy. And then go over it with one final line. If you just try to make a perfect line first there's no way you can do it. Just relax your hand and don't move your fingers too much when you draw, keep the same grip. Loosen up your arm and don't just use your wrist, use your elbow too or even your shoulder if you're working large. Takes a bit of practice but your lines will be less shaky in the long run.


----------



## Dreamaria (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't even draw a straight line with a ruler and I somehow graduated from art school...

I really don't think it has anything to do with how "steady" your hands are. For example, if I mess up inking, I just color over it, or ink it thicker, depending how bad I messed up. Make it work!

If you really enjoy doing it...there's no reason to quit...

My hands are usually shaking anyway because of all of the caffeine I drink ;/


----------



## dragonofdarkness13 (Nov 4, 2008)

No way ^^   in fact My right hand is shaky because of minor nerve damage from being electrocuted ... yet after I seem to be a little better ... 10yrs later & look at me now ^^
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragonofdarkness13/


----------

